

Edward Snowden 'pictured out shopping in Russia' - eplanit
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/worldnews/europe/russia/10360866/Edward-Snowden-pictured-out-shopping-in-Russia.html

======
yeukhon
I am sure Russian intel is following him and American intel is also following
him. They know each other's existence like no shit Sherlock. The interesting
thing is when will American capture him in front of the Russians lol

